# Curly Head vs Curly Head Deluxe?



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

What is the difference between a Fuente Curly Head and a Fuente Curly Head Deluxe?
Besides the Deluxe has a band, is there any blend or other main differences?

Just curious as me and a friend were wondering one evening.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't quote me, but I think the Deluxe is medium filler while the regular is short filler.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Don't quote me, but I think the Deluxe is medium filler while the regular is short filler.


I'll second this.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

You might take a look at this... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nte-curly-head-deluxe-maduro.html#post2989744


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Short filler vs medium filler my buddy loves them! Made from floor sweepings he swears on a good day he is smoking an opus!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> he swears on a good day he is smoking an opus!


wouldnt be suprised...i got a maduro CHD a month or so ago...it was the best smoke ive bought at a b&m in a looong time


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

for what they are, they arent bad at all. i sometimes buy these when i know my mooching friends will ask for a cigar. i will smoke a curly head deluxe with them too because theyre a little mild, but i still like them.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats kind of what we were thinking. The Deluxe being medium filler. We knew they were left overs, just not sure if they had any "special" left overs used for the Deluxe. I'll have to try one of them, ya'll got me interested in one again.


----------

